# Little Pro's 60's Hawthorne



## Big Moe (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, I finally got a picture of my little girl on her first vintage bike. 60's Hawthorne completely original except for 1 tube and rim strip. Rhirhi is a little small to ride it for now, but she will grow into it. It's even her favorite color. She loves helping daddy work on the collection. YAY, get them started early is what I always say. And by the way, Rhiannon already has the start of her 2nd vintage bike. We just picked up a 16" Schwinn Pixie that is going to get resto modded. Will post more pictures later as progress is made on it.


----------

